# Coding for creation of peritoneal window



## pjackson (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there anyone that can recommend how to code for creation of a peritoneal window?  

This is being done 1 day after recent kidney transplant in which the Dr. suspected kinking.  He went back in for re-exploration and found the kidney to be in an extraperitoneal position which due to the size of the kidney was causing kinking. Once peritoneal window was created, the kidney was then placed within the intraperitoneal space. 

During the same session intraoperative allograft biopsy was performed of the kidney, intraoperative doppler ultrasound performed and finally placement of Vas Cath central venous cather performed.


----------



## Yaminimanne (Feb 14, 2018)

*manne*

Even i have the same query, can any one please suggest cpt related to this procedure.

Your suggestion will be a great help!


----------

